# Amazing crash photos from Timpani



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Wow!

<img src="https://www.hickingbotham.com/photos/2008/cycling/TC08P12_9031.jpg">



Follow the sequence here:
https://www.hickingbotham.com/gallery/photo.php?photo=58812&exhibition=302&ee_lang=eng&u=218652,335

fc


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Wow. Those Wells Fargo dudes go down a lot.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Any idea what happened there?


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Dr_John said:


> Any idea what happened there?


Not really sure. But one of my teammates said that the bouncing wheel was "like a karaoke dot, but bouncing right to left instead of left to right."


----------



## ilium (Aug 15, 2006)

I love the horizontal flying wheel in the middle of the picture. Like a flying disk of death about to slice someones head off.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder why I gave up road racing. 

Props to the Webcor rider who took to the sidewalk to clear it on the left - nice work. 

Hope everyone got away with only broken bikes and no broken bodies.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

That is what happens when you clamp your quick release in a way that can be hooked by another bike in a bump with another bike.

Click the link you will see that the spoke is broke on the flying wheel.

Here is the curb hop.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Killroy said:


> That is what happens when you clamp your quick release in a way that can be hooked by another bike in a bump with another bike.
> 
> Click the link you will see that the spoke is broke on the flying wheel.
> 
> Here is the curb hop.


That's a sideways curb hop on a roadie. That guy used to mountain bike and do it well!!

fc


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Here's a photo from a completely different event just before the rider wipes out big time on a fast corner. The expression on Ollerenshaw's face is priceless!










From:

https://velonews.com/photo/81241


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

ukbloke said:


> Here's a photo from a completely different event just before the rider wipes out big time on a fast corner. The expression on Ollerenshaw's face is priceless!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We were riding buddies all through college.

Back in the day at the SFGP










There is a picture in the book Lance Armstrong War of him getting beat at the line of TOG by lance.


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

*ahh, the tympani...*

i won it in '93 as a 5. photo finish, threw my bike across the line after a fluke leadout. 
as for yer comment, although in a strict sense they are one and the same, it could be argued crits are a subset of road racing.






kretzel said:


> Thanks for the reminder why I gave up road racing.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

wow... the front wheel just came off??


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

CoLiKe20 said:


> wow... the front wheel just came off??


Noooo... As another poster pointed out, check the spokes out of the "flying wheel" - his wheel got ripped out.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

ukbloke said:


> Here's a photo from a completely different event just before the rider wipes out big time on a fast corner. The expression on Ollerenshaw's face is priceless!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the, 'this one is going to hurt' expression.


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

francois said:


> Wow!
> 
> <img src="https://www.hickingbotham.com/photos/2008/cycling/TC08P12_9031.jpg">
> 
> ...



The crash happened right in front of me. Filip is the Los Gatos rider in red and white. The best part is after replacing his front wheel, straightening his bars and brifter he was back in the race. 2 laps later he was off in a break and ended up finishing in 5th place. It was his second or third P1/2 race. The crash was caused by two riders bumping. The Webcor rider actually entered the driveway to get up the curb and out of the way. Everyone of them walked away, but the guy that you dont see smacked the curb pretty hard. Lots of broken carbon wheels in this crash.


----------

